# Use of Essential Oils?



## matchatea (Dec 3, 2016)

Hello, I am very new to this forum and being a hedgehog owner, so I have a concern I'd like to ask more experienced owners.
So, I am a very avid essential oil user, and own a diffuser. I've been a little iffy lately to use more than lavender, as I don't want to cause my new pet any health problems. I know not to use tea tree or pine, but does anyone know if scents like patchouli, spearmint, lemon, or any 'spicy' ones (like cinnamon or whatnot) would cause her harm if they're only in the air, and not being applied to her or the cage? Thanks for any help.


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

I have no idea if they'll cause physical harm, but the changing of scents will likely upset her. Hedgie noses are really sensitive as that's one of their main senses (their eyesight is trash) so if you keep changing the familiar smells around her to new and exciting ones it may send her into a zoomie-fit where she runs around sniffing, or it may stress her out. 

My boy is hyper-sensitive to ambient smells. If I even change laundry detergent on my snake cage cleaning towels, which are mildly scented and across the room, he throws a fit and gets all moody with me, so I keep the smells in his room the same as best I can. He can also smell the mealworm container from the doorway and will start anointing on himself just from the smell in the air. So I personally wouldn't use any scents at all near her.


----------



## zoegirl134 (Aug 17, 2014)

I have not had any reactions to my 2 hedgies with my use of oils. We live in a small place and use them constantly. They have been perfectly fine.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## AnnaLK (Jan 30, 2015)

My mother is also a big user of essential oils. We'll diffuse in my room occasionally, and I've never noticed a difference. I think as long as your careful about what and how much you diffuse, it shouldn't be too much of a problem.


----------



## Poppy_the_hedgie (Nov 14, 2016)

I also use essential oils and was worried about the strong smell and humity it can create. I am just moving my diffuser to another room. I have heard of some people using coconut oil on hedgie dry skin so it might actually come in handy to have essential oils!


----------

